# Dump Spyro Skylanders Figurines



## PityOnU (Nov 15, 2013)

Something similar occurred to me with the Pokémon Rumble figurines: is it possible to dump the information from the NFC chip inside the figurines and then flash it onto a programmable NFC card?

If so, wouldn't it be possible to just flash whatever figurine you wanted onto the card without having to buy all the figures?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't believe that Skylanders use the same tech. 

Nintendo uses NFC, while Skylanders, I believe uses RFID.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 15, 2013)

Like twinretro says, they use rfid chips. Theoretically if you dumped the data to one of those with the right frequency it would work. Activision is super lawsuit happy though, so all the investigation into it was more or less shut down. You can still get the program that allows you to dump figure data though. You can change stats and stuff with it but not what figure it is since that's read only on the figure.


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 15, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I don't believe that Skylanders use the same tech.
> 
> Nintendo uses NFC, while Skylanders, I believe uses RFID.


 


mysticwaterfall said:


> Like twinretro says, they use rfid chips. Theoretically if you dumped the data to one of those with the right frequency it would work. Activision is super lawsuit happy though, so all the investigation into it was more or less shut down. You can still get the program that allows you to dump figure data though. You can change stats and stuff with it but not what figure it is since that's read only on the figure.


 
NFC is a subset of RFID.

Either way, I'm interested to take a look into this.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 15, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> NFC is a subset of RFID.
> 
> Either way, I'm interested to take a look into this.


 


NFC is a subset of RFID, just like Blu-ray is a subset of CD technology. It doesn't mean it's interchangeable.


----------



## Ackis (Nov 16, 2013)

I ended up grabbing this app from the google store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nxp.taginfolite

It was able to read the skylanders figures... not sure if that's a help to you at all, but it's a place to start maybe?

Has anyone managed to unlock the Pokemon figures at all?

As well, Disney Infinity Characters might be interesting to look in to?


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 16, 2013)

a few year ago Brandon Wilson did try something but Activision did not like that at all.
http://www.brandonw.net/


> skylanders portal documentation
> Thursday, October 27th, 2011 6:35PM
> 
> If you haven't heard of the game Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure, do a little reading about it. It's a PC/console game that comes with a USB "Portal of Power" accessory that reads/writes to toys with RFID tags in them. When you place a toy on the portal, the character it represents magically appears in-game and you can play with it. The game also stores stats, upgrades, etc. to the character so you can take it with you wherever you go.
> ...


----------



## allanj87 (Nov 16, 2013)

I used ocarina to trick the Wii into thinking trigger happy was spyro on the original game did a few other characters too but then I got bored and moved on


----------



## brandonlw (Nov 27, 2013)

Ackis said:


> As well, Disney Infinity Characters might be interesting to look in to?


----------

